

Human ear could be next biometric system - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/science/66462/human-ear-could-be-next-biometric-system
British scientists are researching whether otoacoustic emissions (OAE), the ear-generated sounds that emanate from within the spiral-shaped cochlea in the inner ear, can be used as a viable biometric technology like fingerprints and IRIS recognition.
======
randallsquared
This would be one of those slight improvements that really makes a difference:
if your phone can unobtrusively check if it's next to your ear while ringing,
it can just answer if you pick it up and hold it like a phone handset. It
sounds like a trivial thing, but I really would prefer that my electronics did
more of this figure-out-what-he-wants stuff.

